# How to increase internet speed using cable BB and USB tethered 3g



## debarshi (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have a cable broadband at a speed hovering aroung 2 mbps and my brother's vodafone 3g sim gives around 3.5 mbps. Can I use both simultaneously on my windows 7, like usb tethering for the mobile and direct cable connected, and get speeds around 5 mbps.....

Is it even possible to do so????

Any info on how I can do this????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2012)

no unless you have advanced knowledge of networking protocols & routing tables or you are willing to spend ~5000-7000 on a load-balancing router & ready to understand its complex configuration.since you mentioned 1 connection as 3g add another 3000 for a 3g router.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, I know I asked if it was possible, but any other (little more friendy) way????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2012)

nope.btw what is the use of such setup anyway because all 3g plans are limited with ~10gb/month limit.


----------



## Renny (Oct 15, 2012)

You can use ForceBindIP. Bind applications to different network interfaces. You won't be able to get the sum of the two connections however.

Ex. uTorrent - 3G dongle, Firefox - BB


----------



## debarshi (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh well thats helpful................ Think of it..........Bittorrent for a file with dongle and utorrent for another with BB ............  Thanks a lot


----------

